# 50 BMG Loads and info



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

Starting loads,
Favorite bullets,
Results, ranges shot @

Just diggen for info, will be dumpin powder in some big a$$ cases soon.

The nest has some loads that is as far as I got..

Thanks in advance,
Norm


----------

